# More than one month later - NO SALARY



## jovy (Oct 9, 2008)

I arrived beginning of Sept. My contract stated my getting paid end Sept. Up to now, did not get paid. Sponsor said he is expecting monies due to him. Will pay when receive and I can wait. What is my rights? I have given up everything to start a new life in Dubai.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

That's rubbish! Is he saying that if he never gets paid, then you won't either? I think you need to go back to your boss and explain to him that he needs to pay you (and no, you cannot nor are you willing to wait!) and let him know that you want to reach an amicable solution but at the end of the day he is leaving you no choice but to take things further. You've got to eat as well and this is certainly not fair on you!

Your employer is very clearly in breach of the employment contract. I think that there is somewhere you can complain (not sure where) but Gulf News has a section on employment laws and your rights - I suggest you look it and just send them a query and hopefully, they will get back to you. 

I'm really sorry that you are going through this. I think that this rather disgraceful behaviour on the part of your employer and he should know better! I think cases like these just makes the rest of us realise just how lucky we all are. I hope that it gets resolved soon.


----------



## jovy (Oct 9, 2008)

I came for the interview, have signed a contract with a good salary, paid 3 months rent in advance in JBR, is on probation for 3 months and all looked above board. Until I arrived .....


----------



## jovy (Oct 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> That's rubbish! Is he saying that if he never gets paid, then you won't either? I think you need to go back to your boss and explain to him that he needs to pay you (and no, you cannot nor are you willing to wait!) and let him know that you want to reach an amicable solution but at the end of the day he is leaving you no choice but to take things further. You've got to eat as well and this is certainly not fair on you!
> 
> Your employer is very clearly in breach of the employment contract. I think that there is somewhere you can complain (not sure where) but Gulf News has a section on employment laws and your rights - I suggest you look it and just send them a query and hopefully, they will get back to you.
> 
> I'm really sorry that you are going through this. I think that this rather disgraceful behaviour on the part of your employer and he should know better! I think cases like these just makes the rest of us realise just how lucky we all are. I hope that it gets resolved soon.


I am stuck - can't leave or say to much, as I have no passport - with employer - awaiting stamp for work visa.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

This is the link for Ask the Law (Gulf News)Gulfnews: Ask the Law

I would suggest that you try and contact them. I'm at a loss for words.....


----------



## jovy (Oct 9, 2008)

So am I. 

We are more than one in the same boat - of course all expats. He still expects us to come to work, daily. We are waiting from day to day, to see what is happening... and when are we going to get paid. 

My contract stats that if I leave within 3 months, I have to refund him all visa costs, etc. It is a nightmare and not being my home country, I am lost - don't know what to do! I am very qualified for the industry I am in and could perhaps easily change jobs, but without a passport, what can I do?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

jovy said:


> I came for the interview, have signed a contract with a good salary, paid 3 months rent in advance in JBR, is on probation for 3 months and all looked above board. Until I arrived .....


Sorry for your situation mate, been in a similar situation myself back in the UK and ended up with bank charges when DDs got bounced - was not a happy bunny!! 

For other people reading this please take heed that there may be teething problems when you get out here so make sure you have enough to tide you over at least until the 2nd/3rd pay packet so you know things are running smoothly.

Jovy, I would tip up to work everyday and just sit there doing nothing until I got paid. No cash, no work. Does your contract state exactly the mechanism of your renumeration? Specific date of pay and the date that will start etc? If so then he is in breach of contract.



jovy said:


> My contract stats that if I leave within 3 months, I have to refund him all visa costs, etc. It is a nightmare and not being my home country, I am lost - don't know what to do! I am very qualified for the industry I am in and could perhaps easily change jobs, but without a passport, what can I do?


You're passport should be back with you as soon as the visa has been processed, then you are free to leave. If he is in breach of contract he won't have a leg to stand on in trying to reclaim costs from you. Is this a big company? Maybe you should do a bit of naming a shaming so others don't end up in the same boat!!


----------



## jovy (Oct 9, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Sorry for your situation mate, been in a similar situation myself back in the UK and ended up with bank charges when DDs got bounced - was not a happy bunny!!
> 
> For other people reading this please take heed that there may be teething problems when you get out here so make sure you have enough to tide you over at least until the 2nd/3rd pay packet so you know things are running smoothly.
> 
> Jovy, I would tip up to work everyday and just sit there doing nothing until I got paid. No cash, no work. Does your contract state exactly the mechanism of your renumeration? Specific date of pay and the date that will start etc? If so then he is in breach of contract.


Date is stipulated in contract.
I am worried that if I stir - I maight not get a "Letter of no objection", should I wish to leave and join another Company. I have given up every thing at home, sold my car and put my furniture in storage for the time being.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Where are you from, what business is the company in, and where is the "owner" from? Is he the owner or is he the sponsor, is it a free zone company? Go on, name the company, I deal with a number of businesses in UAE and I would want to know whether the company was straight or not.


----------



## jovy (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Andy
When I came for interview, I was told that company was running for more than 3 years. He is owner in Free Hold area. I will PM you, just now.


----------



## keano (Oct 9, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Where are you from, what business is the company in, and where is the "owner" from? Is he the owner or is he the sponsor, is it a free zone company? Go on, name the company, I deal with a number of businesses in UAE and I would want to know whether the company was straight or not.


Hi Jovy
I hope you get sorted out I feel for you mate, get in touch with Andy Capp he may be able to help you.
Andy Capp will you get in touch with me please as I need to 'pick yr brains' ta


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

jovy said:


> I arrived beginning of Sept. My contract stated my getting paid end Sept. Up to now, did not get paid. Sponsor said he is expecting monies due to him. Will pay when receive and I can wait. What is my rights? I have given up everything to start a new life in Dubai.


Hey what's the matter there?! You have been deceived, Sarah81 the same, traffic is awful and every 2nd day there's somebody run over, 6 month a year youhave to live in A/C...Hope I made the right choice moving down there...What happened to you today might happen to anybody tomorrow so I really hope you'll get what's yours asap!!

...don't get me wrong I'm not so negative, I know there's a lot to be positive for...meeting the forum crew for "some" drinks for example...


----------

